# Anyone going to Wheeling for the Wounded Feb 21-23?



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Was wondering if anyone here was going to make the trek to Canyons Off Road in Fredericksburg? I've never wheeled here, but hear it is a good park.

I am also planning to hit up BVORR on March 15-16 for another WFTW fund raiser trip. I've never wheeled there either.


----------



## Justin Meyers (Jun 22, 2004)

Do you think my truck will hang? Short wheel base GMC 4x4 V8. Only down fall is it has 3:42 gears.


----------

